

Ask YC:  How's the tech job market treating you? - iamelgringo

I've heard a lot of talk about unemployment recently in the news, but I don't know too many people that are struggling to find work here in the Valley.  Maybe I'm in a weird pocket, but even the consultants around me seem pretty busy.<p>I'm interested in hearing tales from the trenches.  How's the job market treating you?
======
cperciva
I have several friends who have recently been laid off from their software
development jobs (most, but not all in silicon valley); but with the possible
exception of one person I'm not sure about, they all found new positions
within a few weeks.

I suspect that -- like in other economic downturns -- most of the people who
lose their jobs and stay unemployed for an extended period of time will be
people who never should have had a job in the first place.

